# I don't know jack



## justfish'in (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I'm looking to start modifing this smoker craft very soon. I'll be picking it up this weekend. This site and it's members have so much good info its hard to figure out how to start. So I'll start by ask for any advise. I want a deck and need to fit at least three on the rig. wife, 6 yr old son and myself with out kill'in each other. I don't yet have all the detailed answers to questions you my ask but here are some pic's before I pick it up. Thanks in advance for all your help. 


- :wink:Just Fish'in


Just click on the pic to enlarge.....


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks pretty good the way it is judging by the pics! 8) How long/wide is it? 

Oh, and Welcome Aboard!


----------



## justfish'in (Jun 23, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Looks pretty good the way it is judging by the pics! 8) How long/wide is it?
> 
> Oh, and Welcome Aboard!




Thanks!!!

Will it's been some time since I've been on it. My buddys dad is selling it to me with a garage kept rear TM, front & back anchers, FF, battary and some other acsesorys. these pics are about 10 years old and the boats & trailer been sitting on the side of his garage for at least 5 yrs. I believe it 16' and I'm not sure how wide.


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2008)

I would deck just the front and leave a nice floor in the rear for your son to fish from. Better to have him in the lower portion of the boat.

Good luck!


----------



## Popeye (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to the site.

Where are you planning on fishing? I live in Zion and take my PT190TX out to the Fox Chain for Crappie and more recently Walleye and also out on Lake Michigan for Perch and Salmons.


----------



## justfish'in (Jun 27, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Where are you planning on fishing? I live in Zion and take my PT190TX out to the Fox Chain for Crappie and more recently Walleye and also out on Lake Michigan for Perch and Salmons.


 Picking it up in 34 Hrs.  

Where are you planning on fishing? I live in Zion and take my PT190TX out to the Fox Chain for Crappie and more recently Walleye and also out on Lake Michigan for Perch and Salmons.[/quote]


Any where with less mosquitos. At the moment I do alot of shore fishing in the area. Owning a boat will for me be like a 6 yr old roaming free in a toy store. I can't wait to get it out. I'd like to take it out to places like Geneva and delavin but I'm not sure if it can handle it or not. I think I'm going to try it on a smaller scale at first probably sterling.


----------



## justfish'in (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm picking it up in 34 Hrs  

1) Ok; what are your thoughts on left to right stability on a V can this handle choppy waters if you stand at the edge. 
2) *Foam* If you don't sink you don't need it right?
3) *TM * if electric only for now, for smaller waters how many batteries to make it out for a day without using my oars?
4) Did I mention that I'm picking it up in 34 Hrs  
5) Would you think its best to spend the season on it this year before moding it? if nothing else I'll still be catching :wink: 

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2008)

justfish'in said:


> I'm picking it up in 34 Hrs
> 
> 1) Ok; what are your thoughts on left to right stability on a V can this handle choppy waters if you stand at the edge.
> 2) *Foam* If you don't sink you don't need it right?
> ...



You will learn not to stand on the edge quickly LOL!
Foam should be under the seats and stuff, If not add it when you deck the boat (If you deck the boat)
I would take one battery unless you have two. That is a big boat. Bring the oars...you never know.
Good luck picking up your new boat...take some pictures.
I would use it as is until you learn how it handles in the water and then modify it after...to your liking.


Good luck man! I am excited for you! :beer:

Jim


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 27, 2008)

Concur with what Jim said above. Get used to it first, then start the mods


----------



## Decatur (Feb 6, 2011)

Just wondering if you had started this project yet?


----------

